# Seiko H601-8209 Super Rare Or Super Pos Bay Catch? ?



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello gang...Was fishing on the bay and found this H601-8209 for $60 USD

See ebay link here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230528385658&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT :shocking:

All I could find out about this Seiko model was here:

http://www.seiko-divers.info/gallery/album57

I looked and looked and couldn't even find out case size or lug width for this model :wallbash:

So either it's a super rare, fantastic find Seiko Diver OR a POS Seiko no one in their right mind would want 

What do the boys say here?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, Ive not seen that model before, if you like it then good catch, I hope it all works, it doesnt say in the listing and the digital display looks blank...... Donor dress watches with the same module should be easy enough to find though.....


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Didn't Arnold S. wear that in Red Heat? :lol:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

As an update, the bad news is the seller e-mailed that the watch guy broke off the battery tab installing a new battery.

:wallbash:

The semi good news is the seller refunded my money.

The seller is going to send me the watch anyway as the watch guy advised the watch would not work without the tab in place and he didn't have the part in stock?

So I'll open her up once I receive it and see what's what. I assume what they are talking about is the tab that holds the battery in place.

That should be an easy fix unless the tab is part of the negative/positive contact flow?


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

So received the watch yesterday and it appears the module is dead....

Anyone have an extra working H601A module laying about? :cheers:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Should be loads of H601 dress watches on ebay and the seiko forum.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Pics have been pulled, so ... do you have pics? When was it made? It appears like it might have the same features as the H558, in a different format watch.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's like this one here:

http://www.seiko-divers.info/gallery/album57


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone have a line on a spare H601A module ? :yahoo:


----------

